# Favorite EQ plug?



## immortalgropher

I love the Waves SSL EQ because it really forces you to use your ears
as opposed to stock EQs, like the EQ3 in PT, which give a graphical representation
of the curve you're applying.

It also looks nice as well! To my ear it has some warmth in it's sound which is nice too.

A lot of people are talking about making different EQs null against others lately, but I find
that really pointless. EQs are all programmed different and just because they can null doesn't
mean there's not a different sound between them.

The focusrite D2 is really good for LPF and HPF, nice and smooth.


----------



## DragonMusic

Most used EQ plugin would be the API 550B or 550A from Waves and the vt3 from Massey. 
I love all Massey's products by the way.

I agree on the Focusrite plugin. Another nice thing about it, is his high frequency boost, just to give it little presence and air.


----------



## DrGeoff

Universal Audio precision equalizer and pultec pro plugins. I just keep going back to them on almost every mix.


----------



## ngarjuna

There are a bunch of great Nebula 3 EQs.


----------



## bantam

Mine are listed here.

doc fear in nebula3
pultec pro in uad
neve 1073 in uad

I do like hardware better but these are pretty swell.


----------



## DOMC

Brainworx Digital v2 - my go to EQ (LOVE THAT BABY)


----------



## chonc

I've used recently de waves SSL an absolutely love it!

For many years the renaissance eq was my favorite. I also like the d2 and the pultec a lot.


----------



## blessedfingas

Yeah waves has some nice eq plugs especially the ssl.


----------



## d.bop

.


----------



## planetnine

REAPER here too. ReaEQ is good, but also love Voxengo's GlissEQ...

Nathan.

>


----------



## AudioWonderland

I use the Kjaerhus Gold Series EQ. I also like Still well stuff and the Bootsie plugs as well


----------



## d.bop

.


----------



## marco_ktl

I like very much the Sonalksis EQ, both the _essential_ and the _dynamic_.
I'm a DP guy and I like also the Masterworks EQ that comes bundled with the program.
Oh... the Alloy plug in is usefull sometimes too! :T

Cheers,
Marco


----------



## chonc

marco_ktl said:


> Oh... the Alloy plug in is usefull sometimes too! :T
> 
> Cheers,
> Marco


I agree, Alloy is very useful for shaping tone. Not to subtle though...


----------



## marco_ktl

chonc said:


> I agree, Alloy is very useful for shaping tone. Not to subtle though...


Yeah, maybe it's because I don't know how to use 100% the plug-in, but I'm finding Alloy to be very agressive in tone shaping. The Sonalksis EQ is more gentle...


----------



## tehguit

I'm a PT user and i don't actually mind the EQ3 that comes with pro tools. If you just need an eq, it does everything you need. If i want something that really does something to the sound, i like my ik multimedia pultec plugin. Nice bit of sweetening going on with that thing.


----------



## chonc

tehguitarist said:


> I'm a PT user and i don't actually mind the EQ3 that comes with pro tools. If you just need an eq, it does everything you need. If i want something that really does something to the sound, i like my ik multimedia pultec plugin. Nice bit of sweetening going on with that thing.


I agree, the EQ3 is not bad... I use it all the time for more general stuff, as you point out. Besides it makes your session a lot more portable.


----------



## acegunn

Anyone try the DMG audio eq or the Redline eq? The eq graphs are cool, but for the $ maybe I better stay with the Waves SSL channel.


----------



## ngarjuna

Since this thread started there have been some exciting Nebula EQ releases:

Alex B released the Vintage Black EQ Pro

Analoginthebox released the Mammoth passive EQ

I haven't tried Vintage Black yet but the Mammoth is just unbelievably good.


----------



## Peter Simonsen

My fave eq plugs are without a doubt..George Massenburg MDW eq and the (Sony) Oxford eq

Kind regards

/Peter


----------



## ddgtr

AiXcoustic Creations - Electri-Q - posihfopit edition is a great parametric equalizer plugin for VST and Winamp. I use it with foobar2000 and REW for my 2 channel setup. This software is free, there is a full version which one would have to pay for, but the freeware version is really nice. You can make very accurate adjustments which is why it works pretty well with REW.


----------



## Erki

Logic Channel EQ


----------



## lleb

The Sonnox EQ is THE best software eq I have ever used. Much better than all of the waves eqs (although I still use the SSL G Channel for adding color to tracks)


----------



## HiFi1972

All of the UAD EQs. The Massive Passive is probably my favorite.


----------



## matula

SSL and Frequal-izer to cut out freqs.


----------



## Andrey

SPL Vitalizer does his job in some "telephone sound" cases.. but still is not so full and sweet as Softube plugs as Tubetech.


just my two cents..


----------



## BillCarson

Hi! I like the Universal Audio Cambridge equalizer, pultec pro plugins and the Neve 1081 / 1081SE!!


----------



## flatfinger

I'm loving the PSP NobelQ ( psp's very nice take on the pultec!) :sn:


----------



## Thared33

As mentioned, Nebula 3. Get the doc Fear plugin, it's great!


----------



## rokus666

Wawes REQ 6 (great EQ underestimated IMHO)
UAD - all of them are great

Waves Pultec could be useful, but not impressed.


----------



## Saddle

I've been demoing the Stillwell Vibe and 1973 eq's. Very nice.

I use Reaper, and the ReaEQ and others built in work well too.


----------



## AudiocRaver

Ditto on Reaper and its built-in ReaEQ. I also use Sonar X2, and the ProChannel EQ is okay for general purpose use. I still grab the old Sonar Sonitus EQ once in a while, although it can be a little bit grainy. And Voxengo GlissEQ for some dynamic effect.


----------



## joebertin

Sonitus EQ's. Flexible, and sound great.


----------



## AudiocRaver

joebertin said:


> Sonitus EQ's. Flexible, and sound great.


And stable! I have automated (with envelopes) all kinds of Sonitus functions with never a hitch. Cakewalk's in-house plugins have been very troublesome when I have tried to do any kind of envelope automation with them.


----------



## AudiocRaver

Anyone using the ReaPlugs from Cuckos, the Reaper people? Free, can be used with any Windows DAW, includes a parametric EQ (ReaEQ) and an FIR processor with a spline-EQ mode (ReaFIR). I just realized there is a new version out earlier this year. Here is a link if you want to check them out.


----------



## Saddle

Had to add a couple more:

Nebula 3 - Doc Fear
IK Pultec
HorNet Channel Strip EQ
Voxengo Voxformer - I know it's a compressor, but the eq in it works VERY well... and sounds good.


----------



## Inceptic

Lots of good EQs on the market.

My go to is FabFilter Pro-Q.


----------



## dgarner

I don't think there is a bad eq. there is so many flavors out there to use it really depend son your project.

gliss eq is nice as well as curve eq by voxengo
really love the new ik linear pulse eq as well as the british channel
as well as tons of the free offerings out there we could go on for days with eq's
sonically I think each has a different edge to bring as long as a ilok isn't required and it provides a great workflow.


----------



## Inceptic

I've yet to try this EQ myself, but it's been getting good reviews over at gearslutz:

http://www.tokyodawn.net/tdr-vos-slickeq/

Two renowned freeware developers joined forces to create this one!


----------



## Saddle

re: SlickEQ

Thanks for the reminder. I downloaded this and now have to give it a spin...


----------



## dangerbeard

Fab Filter!


----------



## ChrizBeatz

mainly Flux Epure II or Waves Q4 for corrections.
To add some color and character I love to use API 550B, Waves V-EQ3, Tube-Tech PE 1C and SSL EQ


----------



## Unshackled Spirit

Been getting some very good results from the UltraChannel {was free up until july 2014 , from eventide} on my final stereo mix downs before mastering down . Also , like the iZotope {EQ} Ozone 4 ... GOOD THREAD !!!


----------



## stiffandcold

ReaEQ is my main choice.

I love the ability to add as many bands as you want. Very intuitive to use and easy to manipulate IMO.


----------



## AudiocRaver

Gotta agree on ReaEQ. It is nothing fancy, but it works works works. Always the first one I turn to.


----------



## WhereIsMyMac

I love the Logic Pro's Channel EQ. I also used the Maag EQ from PluginAlliance.


----------



## AudioPost

immortalgropher said:


> A lot of people are talking about making different EQs null against others lately, but I find that really pointless. EQs are all programmed different and just because they can null doesn't
> mean there's not a different sound between them.


Huh? You find it pointless because you are looking at the issue backwards and apparently do not understand what a null test is. When one sums a channel with an identical channel which is phase inverted, the result is the difference between the two channels. If the result is complete phase cancellation (null) then by definition there is no difference. This is in fact the whole point of a null test, regardless of programming or any other potential variables, if the result is null then there is indisputably no difference in sound.

The tests carried out proved that with the same settings, the various EQ plugins tested nulled and therefore there were no sonic differences between them. However, if design features, such as the gui for example, means that you apply different EQ settings using one EQ plugin than you would with another EQ plugin, then of course there would be a difference and the results would not null. Obviously though, this difference is down to your application of the EQ rather than any sonic difference between the EQ plugins themselves (assuming with the same settings that they null).

Personally I use DMG Audio's EQ most of the time, not because it inherently sounds any better or different to the built-in EQIII but because it provides more functionality (more bands of EQ and more flexibility).

G


----------



## Gusss

Firium and waves parametric ten band - and the steinberg multiband compressor


----------



## Eric LeClair

Waves definitely has some good stuff but Fab Filter is pretty solid. I would say both. Waves for home audio and Fab Filter for production.


----------



## Mark Fuller

DMG Equillibrium, as Audiopost said, is just versatile as transparent all day long. 
I use, to a lesser degree, Tokyo Dawn Slick EQ M as well.

Between the 2 I hardly reach for other ITB EQ's other than EQ 116 (magix) and every now and then the Dangerous Bax Plugin Alliance device.

I demoed Magpha Pro recently and thought it was really good but it didn't seem like anything I didn't have already.


----------

